# On a Sad Day (Demo for Oboe d'Amore)



## germancomponist (Feb 27, 2010)

Lovely!

Guy, when do you do all this nice pieces? Do you sleep only once in a month? :-D

Thanks for sharing.

Gunther


----------



## Nino Rajacic (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice music Guy, very baroque-sque. Harmonies are ok, why terrible?  They are very rich and fit style perfectly. 

Oboe d'Amore is very nice too, seems like very playable instrument, only thing that popped out is mortdent (err ornament, not sure what's common term in english) at 1:34. Maybe it's normal sound due to the technical limitations of this old instrument? Does it have some trills and ornaments pre-recorded or you have to play them?

Cadenza sounds just wonderfoul.


----------



## mverta (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Oboe d'Amore Song (demo for Oboe d'Amore)*

Honk! Honk honk honk honk honk honk...

...Christ that's a painful sample. 


However, Guy: dig the piece. Nice work.


_Mike


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Oboe d'Amore Song (demo for Oboe d'Amore)*

Great piece Guy! String work is really good.


I have to agree the Oboe programming is not in line with your other works. It does not sound convincing for the most part. 

But great music!


Tanuj.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Oboe d'Amore Song (demo for Oboe d'Amore)*

Thanks a lot guys!

Ok, ok, ok, I will revise the oboe sound, could be the plug in. And will change the title. 

Mike, I think it may be because of conflicting harmonics with the strings due to the plug in.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Oboe d'Amore Song (demo for Oboe d'Amore)*

I replaced the mix, I think it's a vast improvement already, the annoying piercing highs are gone, as I thought a plug in thing, at least I'm quite comfortable with it. Let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: On a Sad Day (new title) Demo for Oboe d'Amore*

One thing about the oboe d'amore is that it's not usually used with this much intensity throughout a lengthy time, which could get annoying after too long, it's really lovely when used sparingly in less dramatic moments, perhaps an oboist can confirm this. Wanting to show different sides of the instrument made me push it a little to much perhaps.


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: On a Sad Day (new title) Demo for Oboe d'Amore*



Guy Bacos @ Sat Feb 27 said:


> .... Wanting to show different sides of the instrument made me push it a little to much perhaps.



You have to sleep more! o/~


----------



## Jack Weaver (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: On a Sad Day (new title) Demo for Oboe d'Amore*

The strings sound wonderful and unique. 

.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: On a Sad Day (new title) Demo for Oboe d'Amore*

Hmm! Perhaps I gave the wrong name to this thread, should of said: String demo with a side of french oboe. 

Thanks Jack!


----------



## michaelv (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: On a Sad Day (new title) Demo for Oboe d'Amore*

I'm sure all the girls appreciate your oboe of love,Guy.... :wink:


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: On a Sad Day (new title) Demo for Oboe d'Amore*

LOL. Thanks, that could almost be censored. :D


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Mar 1, 2010)

Very nice, Guy! Reminds me of something like Albinoni filtered through Samuel Barber. I think the sound of the oboe is very good for the most part, but I am a total sucker for period instruments.


----------

